# Mask wearing has become so divisive



## Ronni (Jul 26, 2020)

I think this graphic puts mask wearing into perspective.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

*i will never understand why people are so freaked out about this. it's just a mask. they act like someone has a pillow over their face & is trying to kill them. it's just a mask. it's sole purpose is to help keep us all alive. i don't know what the big damn deal is. people are acting like toddlers having a tantrum over a mask. it's no different than a panty liner basically. lol! we women wore those all the time when we were younger. people need to stop being stupid little babies & just wear the damn things. all this uproar over what....6 in of material? *


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

*doctors: in order to check for breast cancer we need to smash your breast between 2 pieces of plexiglass. 
us: ok...if we gotta*


----------



## rgp (Jul 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *i will never understand why people are so freaked out about this. it's just a mask. they act like someone has a pillow over their face & is trying to kill them. it's just a mask. it's sole purpose is to help keep us all alive. i don't know what the big damn deal is. people are acting like toddlers having a tantrum over a mask. it's no different than a panty liner basically. lol! we women wore those all the time when we were younger. people need to stop being stupid little babies & just wear the damn things. all this uproar over what....6 in of material? *




 Well, it may not be you, or me, ..... but some people say that they just cannot breathe with one on. They feel like they are being smothered . Now if _I felt that_ ? ........ I wouldn't wear one either ! 

 A friend of mine reports that feeling. 

 To be fair, I do not wear one ,don't own one , but I don't go anywhere either.

 When I pickup groceries at the store, just people watching as I wait....it seems about 50% of those going into the store are wearing one.

 Here in my neighborhood, people out & about.....walking their dogs , kids playing, etc & so-on .... No one is wearing one.

 There is much data that says the have no real effect ? I'm not arguing with you, just stating what i have heard, some info even coming in emails. 

It boils down to what folks believe .... IMO there was to much ambiguity in the beginning . 

Just the other day I heard that more & more people are wearing one . Yet at the same time, more & more people are catching the virus & dying. Hard to prove the mask's effectiveness with that being the case.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I think this graphic puts mask wearing into perspective.


But we know why this is happening.  For those rules, the US public followed national leaders who promoted and believed in science, health guidelines, and national security measures.  Not always happily, but we felt we could trust those folks, even as guidelines changed and became increasingly inconvenient.  (We didn't have to remove our shoes until Richard Reid attempted to take down a plane with a shoe bomb).

Consequences for not following guidelines existed. No shirt no shoes? _No service_. Wear a seatbelt or _get a ticket. _ Airline rules? _ Follow them or you aren't permitted to board or remain on a plane.  Refuse them when in the air and you'll suffer mighty consequences when local police escort you from the plane._

Enter COVID-19 and mask wearing: Certain politicians made this about personal liberties and a lack of consequences.

So here we are with our personal liberties, edging toward 150,000 dead Americans and denied entry to most other countries because of our infection rate.

We are ridiculous.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2020)

I remember a Very Big Fuss about being made to wear seatbelts.  Living in NH at the time.  The state motto is 'Live Free or Die.'  No one in NH at that time had to wear a seat belt.  They chose the latter.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *i will never understand why people are so freaked out about this. it's just a mask. they act like someone has a pillow over their face & is trying to kill them. it's just a mask. it's sole purpose is to help keep us all alive. i don't know what the big damn deal is. people are acting like toddlers having a tantrum over a mask. it's no different than a panty liner basically. lol! we women wore those all the time when we were younger. people need to stop being stupid little babies & just wear the damn things. all this uproar over what....6 in of material? *


"Like toddlers having a tantrum"-  that's exactly the way it seems.
Even if presented with "This can help preserve your health/life and the health/lives of other people," too many individuals simply can't stand being told what to do.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

> There is much data that says the have no real effect ? I'm not arguing with you, just stating what i have heard, some info even coming in emails.
> 
> It boils down to what folks believe .... IMO there was to much ambiguity in the beginning .
> 
> Just the other day I heard that more & more people are wearing one . Yet at the same time, more & more people are catching the virus & dying. Hard to prove the mask's effectiveness with that being the case.



Rgp, what legitimate, scientific data says that the masks have no real effect? Everything I have read and heard from sources that I respect says exactly the opposite. 

Of course, it's hard to prove a negative.  We can't absolutely prove that masks work beyond a shadow of a doubt, just because the rate of spread is lower in populations where everyone, or nearly everyone, is wearing a mask. 

But the data certainly seems to indicate that the masks are very, very effective.  Large groups wearing masks don't have anything like the rate of infection that is reported in similar sized groups that are not wearing masks. That's about as much proof as we are able to get at this point. We are in an emergency pandemic, with no time for dainty legalistic distinctions.  The countries that obeyed common sense and enforced mask wearing have largely recovered from the pandemic, in some cases completely (New Zealand, for instance).  Obviously, the masks do work, better than anything else we've got.

I do agree that it boils down to what folks believe.  I choose to believe the findings of science, not the ranting of ignorant politicians.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

P.S. Rgp, if more and more people are catching the virus in spite of more and more people wearing masks, that does not prove anything in itself. That is a vague assertion, not a controlled experiment.  Even if it is true, there obviously may be "more and more" people running around without masks, also!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 26, 2020)

rgp said:


> Well, it may not be you, or me, ..... but some people say that they just cannot breathe with one on. They feel like they are being smothered . Now if _I felt that_ ? ........ I wouldn't wear one either !
> 
> A friend of mine reports that feeling.
> 
> ...



*I have found that due to some respritory issues, I have difficulty breathing when wearing a cloth mask. Especially if fabric is heavy.  So, before I go out, I put in some saline mist into my nose, and maybe a bit of vicks under my nose.  
It seems to help, but I also carry some paper masks, and if the breathing becomes too hard, I go to a safe place and change masks. *


----------



## rgp (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> P.S. Rgp, if more and more people are catching the virus in spite of more and more people wearing masks, that does not prove anything in itself. That is a vague assertion, not a controlled experiment.  Even if it is true, there obviously may be "more and more" people running around without masks, also!




 Well, I disagree ...... it might well prove that the mask's are not as effective as some believe. Even some medical professionals .


----------



## rgp (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Rgp, what legitimate, scientific data says that the masks have no real effect? Everything I have read and heard from sources that I respect says exactly the opposite.
> 
> Of course, it's hard to prove a negative.  We can't absolutely prove that masks work beyond a shadow of a doubt, just because the rate of spread is lower in populations where everyone, or nearly everyone, is wearing a mask.
> 
> ...




  I do not have a link to the legitimate proof. But I have heard on the news, quite a few doctors & scientists say that they do believe that the mask is a safeguard for the general public.

 And really, it does not matter. If a person believes he or she cannot breathe with it on ? they are not going to wear one.

 Have you ever had trouble drawing a breath ? It is one of the scariest sensations there is.


----------



## rgp (Jul 26, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have found that due to some respritory issues, I have difficulty breathing when wearing a cloth mask. Especially if fabric is heavy.  So, before I go out, I put in some saline mist into my nose, and maybe a bit of vicks under my nose.
> It seems to help, but I also carry some paper masks, and if the breathing becomes too hard, I go to a safe place and change masks. *




 I believe that the masks are as difficult , or easy to use, as I believe the simple aspirin is as effective or not for varying individuals .

We are all different , and respond to anything differently as well.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes, this may surprise you, rgp, but I am one of the people who do have problems breathing through a mask. When I'm alone outside, with no one else nearby, I usually lower it below my chin, at least long enough to breathe normally for a while.  I have several masks, and have found that the disposable paper ones do not cause as much breathing difficulty. But the experts on this keep saying we should wear a cloth mask, so I guess those work better.  For short periods of time, I wear the cloth kind, as long as I can stand it. I always carry one of the paper ones in my purse, and change to it if necessary.

Wearing masks does not mean that one has to be in love with them.  Obviously, if you absolutely cannot breathe with one on, you should just stay home and not expose other people to whatever you might be carrying. Just plain old common sense.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *doctors: in order to check for breast cancer we need to smash your breast between 2 pieces of plexiglass.
> us: ok...if we gotta*


Nada! We don’t have to BUT if we decide not to it doesn’t affect others negatively.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2020)

I have asthma, and feel smothered while wearing a mask .. but I still wear one. I feel irresponsible if I don't.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 26, 2020)

I just watched a very effective commercial on television about wearing a mask. It showed a woman shopping in a grocery store ready to pick up a zucchini but she had to sneeze and wasn’t effective at covering up the spray that came out of her mouth. She wasn’t wearing a mask and the spray that came out travelled a distance of 2 to 3 metres spraying all the vegetables that others would be picking up. The commercial then showed what happened when the woman sneezed with a mask on. It reduced the spray by about 90 %. 

Considering about 40%  of the population won’t show any symptoms while having the virus and others who do show symptoms often don’t show any from a few day’s to a couple of weeks, it only makes sense that masks would help stop the spread. 

In regards to the number of cases raising, I’d conclude is mainly due to the pressures set for businesses to open up. Many people took that message to mean that they can relax their precautions about protecting themselves, which were false assumptions which everyone pays the price for.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2020)

I printed out your graphic and posted it on the bulletin board in the community room of the complex where I live.  It makes so much sense!

My husband used to say that Common Sense was the most important asset that anyone could have...and, unfortunately, the asset that was least often seen.

Meanwhile, I bought a cat-face mask.  It's black with a pink nose and whiskers.  If we have to do this, we may as well have a little fun with it!


----------



## rgp (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Yes, this may surprise you, rgp, but I am one of the people who do have problems breathing through a mask. When I'm alone outside, with no one else nearby, I usually lower it below my chin, at least long enough to breathe normally for a while.  I have several masks, and have found that the disposable paper ones do not cause as much breathing difficulty. But the experts on this keep saying we should wear a cloth mask, so I guess those work better.  For short periods of time, I wear the cloth kind, as long as I can stand it. I always carry one of the paper ones in my purse, and change to it if necessary.
> 
> Wearing masks does not mean that one has to be in love with them.  Obviously, if you absolutely cannot breathe with one on, you should just stay home and not expose other people to whatever you might be carrying. Just plain old common sense.



 "you should just stay home and not expose other people to whatever you might be carrying. Just plain old common sense."

 That may work for you, & or me. I'm retired, need not leave home really, I go to the drive through at the bank, , drugstore , and grocery pickup .

 But some folks still need to work, and find it all but impossible to wear a mask.


----------



## rgp (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Rgp, what legitimate, scientific data says that the masks have no real effect? Everything I have read and heard from sources that I respect says exactly the opposite.
> 
> Of course, it's hard to prove a negative.  We can't absolutely prove that masks work beyond a shadow of a doubt, just because the rate of spread is lower in populations where everyone, or nearly everyone, is wearing a mask.
> 
> ...




 BTW .... I did find this.......

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/...ore&cid=20200719Z1&mid=DM600307&rid=920157063


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Yes, this may surprise you, rgp, but I am one of the people who do have problems breathing through a mask. When I'm alone outside, with no one else nearby, I usually lower it below my chin, at least long enough to breathe normally for a while.  I have several masks, and have found that the disposable paper ones do not cause as much breathing difficulty. But the experts on this keep saying we should wear a cloth mask, so I guess those work better.  For short periods of time, I wear the cloth kind, as long as I can stand it. I always carry one of the paper ones in my purse, and change to it if necessary.
> 
> Wearing masks does not mean that one has to be in love with them.  Obviously, if you absolutely cannot breathe with one on, you should just stay home and not expose other people to whatever you might be carrying. Just plain old common sense.


It really is funny where folks get their news from, this is from the CDC in May 2020.  https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/5/19-0994_article.    How masks have no effect.  It is written by Researchers in Hong Kong and from the WHO, depending ones views about the origins of the virus and possible cover up, it may not be relevant. But is does come from a heavily relied upon scientific source, the CDC.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

rgp said:


> BTW .... I did find this.......
> 
> https://articles.mercola.com/sites/...ore&cid=20200719Z1&mid=DM600307&rid=920157063


There are many articles for those who care to research.


----------



## macgeek (Jul 26, 2020)

every time big government comes up with a new "rule" or law to follow, we lose some freedoms. I always said people should be able to decide if they want to wear seat belts or a helmet on their Bicycle or motorcycle. They don't need the government telling them. I recall years ago when the government forced emissions testing on us for our cars... _going to make the environment cleaner is what they told us_... now 30+ years later, our water ways and rivers are just as dirty as they were 30 years ago, if not worse. And now we have another tax or "fee" to pay in the emissions program every 2 yrs. Another program the government uses to pick our pocket and get more of our money. I think with the masks, people just are tired of government micromanaging so many aspects of our lives. Whether the masks help or not depends on who you want to believe. And then you see government officials not wearing masks when they think the cameras are off.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> There are many articles for those who care to research.


Here is one,  https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/5/19-0994_article


----------



## rgp (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> There are many articles for those who care to research.




 Indeed, and they seem to go both ways.


----------



## Carymeaway (Jul 26, 2020)

rgp said:


> Indeed, and they seem to go both ways.


You know I was reinforcing your post right? , It may not have come across that way. I don't find lots of credible evidence that they help, People then demand scientific proof, then when proof is provided, say from the CDC, they  claim it's not really proof.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

On one of our radio programmes here 'Any Questions' Peter Hitching journalist and author says that the stated evidence of wearing  face masks  often includes could, might, may and that there is not enough evidence for compulsion. He believes it is political ,  trying to keep up an element of fear.  I heard on the radio from a virologist that you need 3 layers for your mask and other things about washing the facial covering/ mask that may make it less effective. So hears the thing. *Can those  who have been trained in the area of virology, just make it clear what we need to wear to protect others and ourselves, what it should look like, compose of etc etc. material, layers, blah blah blah. *So fed up with it all and the more I listen to the contradictory advise the more frustrated I get. Sorry just wanted to get this out


----------



## rgp (Jul 26, 2020)

Carymeaway said:


> You know I was reinforcing your post right? , It may not have come across that way. I don't find lots of credible evidence that they help, People then demand scientific proof, then when proof is provided, say from the CDC, they  claim it's not really proof.



 Yes I know/knew .... I was just adding some info.....


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I remember a Very Big Fuss about being made to wear seatbelts.  Living in NH at the time.  The state motto is 'Live Free or Die.'  No one in NH at that time had to wear a seat belt.  They chose the latter.


Yeah, their  motto  is "Live free or die." But  don't cover up those words ,or deface the license plate, Yup. fines, and jail time. Life is strange.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 26, 2020)

If there is the possibility that you are infecting others, with what could be their death sentence, an incurable virus, why in the hell can't you wear a mask?


----------



## Ronni (Jul 26, 2020)

You can find a source on the internet to prove or disprove any opinion, yours or anyone else’s.

The CDC has changed its stance, advices and information as more data came to light and more research gets done. The virus is in its infancy. There is YEARS worth of research that needs to be done before conclusive proof of the various protocols and cautions is obtained.

Remember the 6 steps of the scientific method?
*The Six Steps*

Purpose/Question. Ask a question.
Research. Conduct background research. ...
Hypothesis. Propose a hypothesis. ...
Experiment. Design and perform an experiment to test your hypothesis. ...
Data/Analysis. Record observations and analyze the meaning of the data. ...
Conclusion.
Personally I can’t even begin to fathom the countless times these steps are going to have to be run through for the dizzying number of variations In the research. The last thing I’m going to do is criticize the scientists who are faced with this dauntingly overwhelming task.

I’m simply going to do my best to err on the side of caution to keep me, mine, and as many other people as I can, safe from this deadly virus.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 26, 2020)

So why are some people skeptical about masks.? Oh, I don't know. Maybe because the same man who told us at the beginning that masks won't help is now telling us they will? Admitting he lied. You know, for a good reason.  I wear a mask. Seems prudent. Not going to mask shame anyone who doesn't. And the controversy continues...


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

How long does it take to get dressed and how long does it take to put on a mask?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> So why are some people skeptical about masks.? Oh, I don't know. Maybe because the same man who told us at the beginning that masks won't help is now telling us they will? Admitting he lied. You know, for a good reason.  I wear a mask. Seems prudent. Not going to mask shame anyone who doesn't. And the controversy continues...


Yes, at the beginning.  Why say he lied?  Why not say his position has changed due to research and new knowledge?  It was, as you say, at the beginning.  Months ago.  This thing has only taken hold since March.  I know, it feels like an eternity, but it's not.


----------



## rgp (Jul 26, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> If there is the possibility that you are infecting others, with what could be their death sentence, an incurable virus, why in the hell can't you wear a mask?




 Why ? .... for some, for the many reasons noted ......... Just because you may not believe them? doesn't mean the reasons are false.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 26, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> So why are some people skeptical about masks.? Oh, I don't know. Maybe because the same man who told us at the beginning that masks won't help is now telling us they will? Admitting he lied. You know, for a good reason.  I wear a mask. Seems prudent. Not going to mask shame anyone who doesn't. And the controversy continues...



See post #31.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 26, 2020)

This isn't a civics lesson,, where we are discussing the pro and cons of the Constitutionality of mask wearing. We are discussing the health of millions. There is a virus that so far has killed over 100,000 Americans, and millions around the globe.  There is absolutely no doubt that the virus is spreading. You mean you really can't put a damn mask over your face to protect your fellow citizens?


----------



## rgp (Jul 26, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> This isn't a civics lesson,, where we are discussing the pro and cons of the Constitutionality of mask wearing. We are discussing the health of millions. There is a virus that so far has killed over 100,000 Americans, and millions around the globe.  There is absolutely no doubt that the virus is spreading. You mean you really can't put a damn mask over your face to protect your fellow citizens?



   "You mean you really can't put a damn mask over your face to protect your fellow citizens?"


 Not if the person in question cannot draw a breath with one on.

 Should he/she take the chance of passing out ? At perhaps the exact wrong time ?  Due to the difficulty breathing ?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

rgp said:


> Well, it may not be you, or me, ..... but some people say that they just cannot breathe with one on. They feel like they are being smothered . Now if _I felt that_ ? ........ I wouldn't wear one either !
> 
> A friend of mine reports that feeling.
> 
> ...


rgp I feel like I'm smothering every single day with the mask because of asthma & COPD. Every day...8 hrs a day...5 days a week. And I manage to wear mine without acting like I'm dying. I have moderate COPD. My lung function isn't that great to begin with. Then top that off with anxiety which makes it even worse. If I can manage with all that...people can manage 1 lousy trip to the store or the dr.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

rgp said:


> "You mean you really can't put a damn mask over your face to protect your fellow citizens?"
> 
> 
> Not if the person in question cannot draw a breath with one on.
> ...


They're gonna have a whole lot more trouble breathing if they're dying from COVID than they would wearing a mask.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

rgp said:


> Indeed, and they seem to go both ways.


That's the trouble. Nobody can seem to get on the same page. I fully believe just based on what I've seen so far that if *EVERYONE* would mask up...we'd be a lot better off right now than we are. But people are people. They refuse to do anything that's uncomfortable or an inconvenience or something that messes with their precious vanity or they're supposed rights. It's ridiculous. But I don't think it's fair that if I get it because someone refused to do their part & wear their mask that I should have to die for that. I also think these people that aren't masking up should be sent home to die like the ones they're deeming to sick to care for.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2020)

rgp said:


> Well, I disagree ...... it might well prove that the mask's are not as effective as some believe. Even some medical professionals .


" it might well prove..." suggests that you are prepared to bet community health on a hunch.

It is actually easy to test the effectiveness of various types of masks in limiting the amount of aerosol droplets that pass through. Even the least effective surgical masks are helpful when most people are wearing them. I wear one in public now and it is rather irksome but no more than that. My glasses tend to fog up and it takes a little while for my breathing to settle down but I persevere and get over it.

Wearing masks is not the only measure we can take. In reality they are the last line of defence. Hygiene, travel restrictions, stay at home orders, quarantine, social isolation and social distancing are also necessary to get on top of the pandemic. Compared to all of these, wearing a mask is but a minor inconvenience.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

rgp said:


> "you should just stay home and not expose other people to whatever you might be carrying. Just plain old common sense."
> 
> That may work for you, & or me. I'm retired, need not leave home really, I go to the drive through at the bank, , drugstore , and grocery pickup .
> 
> But some folks still need to work, and find it all but impossible to wear a mask.


Ok I'll bite. Who are these people? What kind of work are they doing that they just can't manage to wear a mask?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 26, 2020)

I wear a mask when ever I go out. I would never want to spread the virus or catch the virus. It's better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 27, 2020)

At first, I was skeptical of this "virus" situation. I thought it was just a second wave of the flu. I poopooed it. But now, since it has spread to every nation on the planet, and most governments are taking the same precautions, it's obvious Covid is a real danger. There are some, who don't think a mask is effective , or even necessary.  Some raise the question of having some kind of Constitutional Right not to wear a mask., and some with breathing problems, who may have trouble wearing a mask,, can't; but frankly, those who won't wear a mask are probably propelled more by partisan politics.


----------



## rgp (Jul 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> rgp I feel like I'm smothering every single day with the mask because of asthma & COPD. Every day...8 hrs a day...5 days a week. And I manage to wear mine without acting like I'm dying. I have moderate COPD. My lung function isn't that great to begin with. Then top that off with anxiety which makes it even worse. If I can manage with all that...people can manage 1 lousy trip to the store or the dr.




 Well, that's you. It's not all about you.


MarciKS said:


> That's the trouble. Nobody can seem to get on the same page. I fully believe just based on what I've seen so far that if *EVERYONE* would mask up...we'd be a lot better off right now than we are. But people are people. They refuse to do anything that's uncomfortable or an inconvenience or something that messes with their precious vanity or they're supposed rights. It's ridiculous. But I don't think it's fair that if I get it because someone refused to do their part & wear their mask that I should have to die for that. I also think these people that aren't masking up should be sent home to die like the ones they're deeming to sick to care for.




  "That's the trouble. Nobody can seem to get on the same page.  "

 You mean *YOUR* page .........right ?


----------



## rgp (Jul 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Ok I'll bite. Who are these people? What kind of work are they doing that they just can't manage to wear a mask?




 So you what?....think I know each & every one of them..........

  The people that are resisting wearing one, for the reason they site. But hey, I'm sure you know more about their needs and abilities than they do.......


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> At first, I was skeptical of this "virus" situation. I thought it was just a second wave of the flu. I poopooed it. But now, since it has spread to every nation on the planet, and most governments are taking the same precautions, it's obvious Covid is a real danger. There are some, who don't think a mask is effective , or even necessary.  Some raise the question of having some kind of Constitutional Right not to wear a mask., and some with breathing problems, who may have trouble wearing a mask,, can't; but frankly, those who won't wear a mask are probably propelled more by partisan politics.



You got it right on the nose, Fuzzy.  Partisan politics indeed.

And there are those who are raising ridiculous arguments about "not being able to breathe" just because they love to argue. And argue. And argue.

Remember the people who thought seat belts were uncomfortable, binding, restrictive, and an infringement of their personal rights?  Until they found out how binding and restrictive a cast in a hospital bed can be. Or possibly, a wheelchair for life.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2020)

Ronni said:


> You can find a source on the internet to prove or disprove any opinion, yours or anyone else’s.
> 
> The CDC has changed its stance, advices and information as more data came to light and more research gets done. The virus is in its infancy. There is YEARS worth of research that needs to be done before conclusive proof of the various protocols and cautions is obtained.
> 
> ...



Very good post Ronni.  And it might be a little bit educational for those who do not understand the scientific method, and how it works.

I have heard religious fundamentalists argue that people who "believe" in science are simply putting their faith in a different belief than they have. I always feel like saying, "No!  This is not a matter of faith at all!  Science is constantly testing, reevaluating, changing its conclusions according to the latest findings. Scientific theories are called "theories" for that reason, they are not tenets of a religion. You cannot equate religious dogma with a scientific hypothesis."

So, if the scientists studying this virus started out a few months ago with one conjecture, and then found that it had to be modified, so what?  That's what they are SUPPOSED to do!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

*All things are difficult before they are easy.*
*~Thomas Fuller*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

rgp said:


> Well, that's you. It's not all about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know how to read very well.


----------



## rgp (Jul 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You don't know how to read very well.




 Please point to where i misread.......?


----------



## ronk (Aug 7, 2020)

This is hard for me. I didn't wear a mask at first, mostly because it wasn't required. I maintained a 6 ft distance. Most of the time I was outside when I was near people. I usually only go shopping once or twice a month. Sometimes I don't go shopping for a couple months. I get totally exhausted, breathless and weak when I go shopping. Maybe that's because I need a new knee.

Our governor passed a law requiring masks in public beginning this month. I usually have a mask in my "man bag," which I take everywhere, even if I go down to check my mail. Today I went shopping for the first time since the mask law was enacted. I planned for a short trip, but was still quite exhausted and breathless.

I know some people rebel against this law. But I do believe that infection rates will go down if we continue to faithfully wear our masks. Our leaders, politicians, clergy, etc really need to help that effort by  encouraging us to wear those masks.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

ronk said:


> This is hard for me. I didn't wear a mask at first, mostly because it wasn't required. I maintained a 6 ft distance. Most of the time I was outside when I was near people. I usually only go shopping once or twice a month. Sometimes I don't go shopping for a couple months. I get totally exhausted, breathless and weak when I go shopping. Maybe that's because I need a new knee.
> 
> Our governor passed a law requiring masks in public beginning this month. I usually have a mask in my "man bag," which I take everywhere, even if I go down to check my mail. Today I went shopping for the first time since the mask law was enacted. I planned for a short trip, but was still quite exhausted and breathless.
> 
> I know some people rebel against this law. But I do believe that infection rates will go down if we continue to faithfully wear our masks. Our leaders, politicians, clergy, etc really need to help that effort by  encouraging us to wear those masks.


At least you wear yours & don't whine about it. Proud of you. It's not easy wearing one when you can't breathe but the alternative is worse.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 8, 2020)

For yrs I've always worn a fleece mask around my face during the winter months when I go outside on my walks,to keep my face warm
 In the beginning of this crisis, it took me a couple days to adjust wearing a lighter mask when I go on my walks,since the weather&temps are warmer now .I'll continue to wear a mask no matter what the weather,its not a big deal for me


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2020)

OK, here's a less controversial mask question. Are the disposable paper masks supposed to be as effective as the cloth ones?

I suspect the answer is no, because we are usually urged to wear a cloth one. But in my experience, the cloth ones are a lot harder to breathe in. And a mask is still a mask, even if its material might be slightly less effective.

So maybe those people who find masks such a horrible ordeal to breathe in, should try using the paper ones? I'd be curious to know if just making that change eliminates some of the problem.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> rgp I feel like I'm smothering every single day with the mask because of asthma & COPD. Every day...8 hrs a day...5 days a week. And I manage to wear mine without acting like I'm dying. I have moderate COPD. My lung function isn't that great to begin with. Then top that off with anxiety which makes it even worse. If I can manage with all that...people can manage 1 lousy trip to the store or the dr.


Right there with you asthma, COPD, allergies, scars on my lungs from pneumonia’s, and heart failure.  Yup, it’s hard to breathe even without a mask.  I wear the paper masks, every time I go out.  I have started wearing goggles as well.  Why must I do this?  Because other people do not.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 8, 2020)

Sunny said:


> OK, here's a less controversial mask question. Are the disposable paper masks supposed to be as effective as the cloth ones?
> 
> I suspect the answer is no, because we are usually urged to wear a cloth one. But in my experience, the cloth ones are a lot harder to breathe in. And a mask is still a mask, even if its material might be slightly less effective.
> 
> So maybe those people who find masks such a horrible ordeal to breathe in, should try using the paper ones? I'd be curious to know if just making that change eliminates some of the problem.


I think they went to the cloth masks because at one time you could not find paper ones.  I think the paper ones are better, but I could not breathe in cloth, so paper it is.


----------



## win231 (Aug 8, 2020)

I only have the paper ones.  Since I only wear one for a few minutes when shopping, I don't know how uncomfortable it is to wear one for a longer time.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I remember a Very Big Fuss about being made to wear seatbelts.  Living in NH at the time.  The state motto is 'Live Free or Die.'  No one in NH at that time had to wear a seat belt.  They chose the latter.


And many did die - - - unnecessarily!


----------

